# 90s Halloween Party Brainstorming - Tempt Your Fate edition



## GhostCat (Aug 2, 2016)

For Dead Rock Star Party of 2016, I had a great Tempt Your Fate game. Custom fates for rock star deaths and near deaths. So some basic ideas for 90s Halloween 2018 below:

Sabrina (Teenage mood swing caused a snow storm in July)
Hocus Pocus (You lit the black flame candle and you're a virgin!)
Addams Family 
Beetlejuice (Take a number)
Practical Magic (Your creepy Ex is back from the dead)
Nightmare before Christmas (Poisoned soup)
The Craft 
Mars Attacks (Your grandma's music saves humanity)
6th sense (you see dead people)

More movies and fates to come. Looking forward to putting the deck together. Will probably want to put a picture or clip art for the movie on the card.


----------

